

Ask HN: Searching for most active RoR community? - gamechangr

Besides SF/SV??? (I've have a trip planned there, but am looking for alternatives)<p>I know very little and want to learn ASAP. I will look into Code Academy, but looking to move to the most active community.
======
gamechangr
I'm looking for multiple mentors or maybe a really active College group.

